#   >   >  PA =>100  430

## UB4AAJ

430,   90 !    ,    !

----------


## RW4HRE

RA60 -     100   .

----------


## UD2F

http://www.uhf-144.narod.ru/430.html

+   http://forum.vhfdx.ru/usiliteli-moshchnosti/

----------

